# New to Stratosphere... Got a couple questions



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

So, I just got forced into a Stratosphere by VZW after having my HTC Incredible 2 crap out (long story, not really important to this discussion), and I searched and didn't find a definate answer, so I thought I would ask.

If I root my Stratosphere, is it true that even if I unroot by flashing the original stock kernel back, Samsung will still know it was flashed/rooted? I am holding off rooting it for now until at least the 30 days is up (not sure if it applies to a warranty replacement though).

Also, how much free RAM do most people have after a day or two of use in the Strat? WIth a stock/unrooted kernel I am running less than 50 Meg free after a day or two, running ES Task Manager and killing all apps usually only gets me to about 80-90 Meg, but a reboot gives me around 170 Meg free.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

acejavelin said:


> So, I just got forced into a Stratosphere by VZW after having my HTC Incredible 2 crap out (long story, not really important to this discussion), and I searched and didn't find a definate answer, so I thought I would ask.
> 
> If I root my Stratosphere, is it true that even if I unroot by flashing the original stock kernel back, Samsung will still know it was flashed/rooted? I am holding off rooting it for now until at least the 30 days is up (not sure if it applies to a warranty replacement though).
> 
> Also, how much free RAM do most people have after a day or two of use in the Strat? WIth a stock/unrooted kernel I am running less than 50 Meg free after a day or two, running ES Task Manager and killing all apps usually only gets me to about 80-90 Meg, but a reboot gives me around 170 Meg free.


Yes, Samsung will know if you root it because of the famous /!\ sign when you boot up. At this point, it is nearly impossible to root your Stratosphere without that /!\ popping up. Since running the Tweaked v2.1, I get around 160megs when I kill all apps through ES Task manager.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the reply. Not liking that Samsung has out that in, but what can ya do I guess...

Think I am going to try to just root anyway, people seem to have little trouble doing it with this device. I am assuming this is like most other devices, root, install Clockwork Recovery, and Titanium Backup and should be in good shape to do just about anything and be able to recover from an oops moment...

As far as memory goes, a little more investigating leads to believe a misbehaving app called Dice with Buddies, which is eating up 50+ Meg at times even when just running in the background and auto-restarts everytime it's killed, not worth it just to play "Yahtzee" with my friends. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jmurphy (Apr 21, 2012)

I generally have around 200 meg free. With Gemini App Manager you can adjust which apps can auto start and what can trigger it, so it makes it a little easier to limit which apps are running in the background when they aren't actually being used.


----------



## dirtsky (Mar 15, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> So, I just got forced into a Stratosphere by VZW after having my HTC Incredible 2 crap out (long story, not really important to this discussion), and I searched and didn't find a definate answer, so I thought I would ask.
> 
> If I root my Stratosphere, is it true that even if I unroot by flashing the original stock kernel back, Samsung will still know it was flashed/rooted? I am holding off rooting it for now until at least the 30 days is up (not sure if it applies to a warranty replacement though).
> 
> Also, how much free RAM do most people have after a day or two of use in the Strat? WIth a stock/unrooted kernel I am running less than 50 Meg free after a day or two, running ES Task Manager and killing all apps usually only gets me to about 80-90 Meg, but a reboot gives me around 170 Meg free.


I'm assuming this stratosphere is your replacement for the inc 2? Did you flash that Chinese ics rom?

Sent from my CM9 Incredible


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, the Stratosphere was what VZW pushed on me as a warranty replacement for the Inc2, I wasn't given a choice. I really wanted a Rezound or something else but I was told either take the Stratosphere or go to HTC myself.

I didn't flash the ICS ROM to my Inc2, it was stock/unrooted and for the most part I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

I did an insurance claimed to ditch the stratosphere and ended up with a Droid 3 I was very happy with that not 4g but more roms to flash then that,stray and IM hooked on flashing. def. root and flash tweak rom and if u break it do what I did and claim insurance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

